# Not enough sources?..unpopular disorder?



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

I am a self-diagnosed chronic dp of 3 years. There is no doubt in my mind that i have it. I have learned through many fustrating trys at explaning dp, that you simply can't. I live in British Columbia, and I have yet to find any help or reliable resources from phycs, docters or any professional in my area. Maybe I'm not looking in the right places, but it would really be of help if any one knew anywhere I could get face-to-face information in my area, or even any research area in Canada that I could contact. 
Phone numbers, mailing adresses, anything. 
It seems that everytime im talking to a docter or physc and i feel like im really getting somewhere they base it on soely depression.

Kate


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Cloverstone said:


> Hi Kate,
> 
> I live in B.C. as well and I see a very intelligent psychiatrist for psychotherapy. He is well informed about DP and DR. What area are you in? If you are close enough to see him, I would gladly give you his information. 8)


Cloverstone, is this person in Vancouver? I have some numbers I found at http://www.issd.org/disclaimer.htm Kate, check it out. This link will take you to a dissociation therapist search (DP is a dissociation disorder). If you get any hits, I would give them a call and ask if they have experience with DP'ers. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

i live on vancouver island but even if i could talk to that physc you are seeing it could help.. or they could tell me about my ...options on the island...

thanks


----------

